# Statutory declaration for VETASSESS



## redvodo (Jul 7, 2012)

I am applying for Vetassess , I am from INDIA to make my skills assessed and I finish application and payed the fees which was 2 options:
1- 670 if I am inside Australia
2- 640 if outside
I chosed 2nd option , after that I was asked to send them with the documents Statutory declaration to prove that I was outside Australia at the time of applying .
Do I have to make this declaration giving that I never enter Australia or gave them any Australian address in my application
Thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

No, dont complicate it, just a stat dec saying you are not in Australia as of now and that the statement is true


----------

